# Ex-US sailor convicted of spying



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope he gets the full 25 years and this sets a precedence.  



> *   Ex-US sailor convicted of spying*
> * A former US navy sailor has been convicted of spying and supplying a pro-al-Qaeda website with information on American warship movements. *     	     	             Hassan Abujihaad, 32, was found guilty of providing material support to terrorists and disclosing secret national defence information.
> He was arrested last year in Phoenix, Arizona.
> Abujihaad, a Muslim convert previously known as Paul Hall, faces 25 years in jail when he is sentenced on 23 May.
> ...


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 5, 2008)

> Abujihaad, a Muslim convert previously known as Paul Hall [...]



See also, this thread:  Al-Qaeda's white army of terror

Good catch, and good on the DOJ for the conviction. As you said, let's hope for harsh sentencing.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 5, 2008)

I read about this today.  Doesn't "abu jihad" translate into "father of the holy war?"  I wonder what I would do (if anything) if someone in my unit decided to rename himself something like that.


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> I read about this today.  Doesn't "abu jihad" translate into "father of the holy war?"  I wonder what I would do (if anything) if someone in my unit decided to rename himself something like that.



Could you? Would the law allow you to do anything? I don't think it would.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 5, 2008)

i would make a reason to chapter him out, make him quit, whatever. Sorry, I'm a fascist dick and that shit wouldn't fly in my team.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2008)

Anonymous calls questioning the individuals loyalty to the MP's would be sufficient to clear my conscience.  If the fucker was still around and funny shit started happening, he'd be the first to help me with the "genny maintenance".


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 5, 2008)

25 years...yeah, I think they should hang him.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 6, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> 25 years...yeah, I think they should hang him.




Put his dead ass under the jail.... with a pork sausage stuffed up his ass....

Info to kill his comrades.... nothing lower


----------

